# Black or off coloured Yachts? Opinions......,



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

I am almost positive they're not approved of by the old guard of sailors but I appreciate the look. Although I couldn't imagine choosing one over the classic white scene for various reasons practical and not.......,


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just looks like any other stinkpotter occupying a hole in the water to me.


----------



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks like a cookie-cutter rich man's toy. No character and if someone gave it to me I'd sell it and buy a boat.


----------



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

As as hull color goes, I always liked hunter green or deep sea blue for a large boat and Bimini blue or red for a smaller one.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

seafrontiersman said:


> It looks like a cookie-cutter rich man's toy. No character and if someone gave it to me I'd sell it and buy a boat.


I raise a brow to you old skips there not horrid, can't teach an old dog new tricks.........,


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you just asking about the color? I like the looks of a boat with a dark hull, but during the summertime in a warm climate, they are a BAAAAAD idea! They get much, much hotter than a boat with a white, or at least a very light color, hull. Unless you plan to spend most of your time outside the tropics, or run A/C all the time, go for a light color.

And don't even THINK about dark colored topsides!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

LeM..... what's with all the powerboat pics??


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

I do like darker colored hulls, but we couldn't go with one due to how hot it would get below, and it's likely we wouldn't have air conditioning. But that boat....I'm sure their AC is running ALL the time, but they also look like they can afford to have it to.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

You guys haven't seen nuthin!

I saw a boat like in the OP that changed colour! At each different angle the light made that section of the boat, or the whole side, completely different. From purples through earth reads to bright greens. Truly amazing.

It was in the Med when ass is class.


Mark


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

According to NGH, 
There are only two colours to paint a boat- white or black, and only a fool would paint a boat black."

Draw from that what you will.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

LeMerovingian said:


> I am almost positive they're not approved of by the old guard of sailors but I appreciate the look. Although I couldn't imagine choosing one over the classic white scene for various reasons practical and not.......,


Looks like a Stealth Yacht. Will it show up on radar?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

One thing to be careful with on dark colored gelcoat is that they look terrible if they start to oxidize. 

Oxidized white gelcoat still looks white, it just loses it's shine. This makes it fairly easy to get back into shape. Dark gelcoat turns milky and chalky (like bad chocolate) and it's a lot more work to restore. Fiberglass kayaks are often made with colored gelcoats (I've owned yellow, red, black, and green ones) and you can really guess the age of most of them quite well by how oxidized the gelcoat is.

I'm happy that my sailboat is white.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

steve77 said:


> Looks like a Stealth Yacht. Will it show up on radar?


Looks like something the evil genius would have, in a Bond movie. Do the bows hinge open to swallow submarines?


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

denverd0n said:


> Are you just asking about the color? I like the looks of a boat with a dark hull, but during the summertime in a warm climate, they are a BAAAAAD idea! They get much, much hotter than a boat with a white, or at least a very light color, hull. Unless you plan to spend most of your time outside the tropics, or run A/C all the time, go for a light color.
> 
> And don't even THINK about dark colored topsides!


I AGREE with denver 100%. In addition to what is mentioned here. The heat causes increased expansion and contraction of the hull over time requiring a lot more maintenance of the entire boat. Also requires a lot more polish and waxing due to more dirt showing.

Navy Blue hulls are GORGEOUS but I wouldn't own one. Of course, if you have a wood hull, then a darker hul actually makes some sense. For one thing, the wood moderates the temperature way better than fiberglass, which helps reduce heat related stress on the hull in general.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

LeMerovingian said:


> I am almost positive they're not approved of by the old guard of sailors but I appreciate the look. Although I couldn't imagine choosing one over the classic white scene for various reasons practical and not.......,


It is perfectly OK with me. What ever floats his boat. I don't think I would order one like it even if I have his money, but I respect diversity. I don't have anything against other if they are not within my personal preference.

No reason to get all stress out becasue it does not meet your approval.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

That screams " I'm going to anchor on top of you, create more light pollution than a small city and run my generator all night" to me.
Jim


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

My opinion.....HOT. Not in the sexy or "cool" sense, but temperature wise. Put one of those beauties in the tropical sun and you'll roast inside.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

It really looks like a large convention/ microwave oven which floats and even cooks you inside in the sun.......


----------



## TheTardis (Oct 27, 2012)

What ever flips your skirt up. I personally like boats in colors other than white. Dark blue with red I have always found attractive. Any superstition about dark purple???


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

There was a black racing SAILING yacht in Newport Harbor for a while...it looked MEAN and FAST....loved it....would love to see it actually sailing. Any pics of SAILING yachts in matte black?


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

NewportNewbie said:


> There was a black racing SAILING yacht in Newport Harbor for a while...it looked MEAN and FAST....loved it....would love to see it actually sailing. Any pics of SAILING yachts in matte black?


Well, there's this one:










Or were you looking for one that was actually sailing...


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Im more partial to monohulls...lol..thanks!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the heating aspect of dark hulls are being overstated, at least in the case of a well-insulated hull...

I have a black hull, and while I've sure it might be slightly warmer than if it were white, I've survived so far just fine... However, all the living quarters of my boat were lined with Reflectix insulation, makes a huge difference... On a day when the hot afternoon sun is beating against my hull, the difference between the heat emanating from the hull in the vee-berth, and inside the forepeak/rope locker (which is uninsulated) is really striking...

Black is well worth the tradeoffs, it's the only way to go, for me...

And, I'm often in pretty good company...



















OK, well, maybe not always...


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

*
And, I'm often in pretty good company...* With Haitian pirates? That top one is perfect yours?


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

LeMerovingian said:


> I did state in the first post what was your visual opinion ....., not sure maybe they save a "secret" ingredient in the paint like the sauce at in n' out? It's not to far fetched..........,
> 
> This one is pretty neat I am to burned to re-upload under my account rights reserved...,
> 
> ...


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

I hate all dark hull boats because you can not see them as well at night. We have many here in my area and it is a real problem if you are returning from an evening sailing and have to attempt to miss a group of black boats on a dark night in an area that does not require anchor lights and None are typically used even in areas they are required.

If you want a dark hull then up your insurance because you stand a far greater chance of some other boat T-boning into you some dark night.

Plus as others have said... their interiors are far warmer than white boats, the look dirty far quicker and are far harder to maintain a consistent appearance over the surfaces. Over all they are a BAD Idea

I had a Red hulled 28 Commodore a good while back, loved it but it was hard to live with.... ended up painting her white after doing bottom work on her.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I seem to remember that blue was considered an unlucky color for a boat. Has anyone else heard this?

I am considering painting our Islander red. I have a lot of red 2-part epoxy to use as a primer/fairing coat. Our gelcoat is flaking off in patches. It was re gelcoated at some point, white over blue. Makes for an interesting finish now. Sort of looks like a reflection highlight from 10 yards away at hull speed. The red epoxy is free and I have lots. Many gallons. I might just polish the epoxy to what will be a flat red color and leave it at that. We don't see many red sailboats Downeast. An occasional Awlgrip job on a large racing yacht shows up in Northeast Harbor.

The current color (colors) make hitting a dock inconsequential. Not sure how the surface contributes to hull drag. ha! If I had the talent I would like to paint it to look like it was built from hand cut red granite blocks.

Down


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I once Awlgriped a boat two different shades of gray. I didn't have enough of either color to do the entire boat so one side was painted a darker gray than the other. No one ever said a thing.

Down


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

RealityCheck said:


> I hate all dark hull boats because you can not see them as well at night. We have many here in my area and it is a real problem if you are returning from an evening sailing and have to attempt to miss a group of black boats on a dark night in an area that does not require anchor lights and None are typically used even in areas they are required.
> 
> If you want a dark hull then up your insurance because you stand a far greater chance of some other boat T-boning into you some dark night.
> 
> ...


I translated your posting into this ;you were once a proud Democrat *(Red base)* But turned to the dark side Republican *(White base)* talking about insurance and odds/percentages of t-boning in the largest body of water in are solar system named Earth so no you're confused and declare *undecided party*?

Please tell me I am correct? hah!

Well yes if the bay was filled with an inversion of blacks over whites it probably would lead to cause but this is the point someone in Monaco must have decided one day after a mass confusion of super yacht mistaken identity...., to make his 10 million prize stand out amongst the other fleets......., and presto the off colour yacht was born!

I know it's a ramble, I am on little rest and the unhealthy diet of potatoes and rum is getting to my noggin


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

downeast450 said:


> I once Awlgriped a boat two different shades of gray. I didn't have enough of either color to do the entire boat so one side was painted a darker gray than the other. No one ever said a thing.
> 
> Down


*
That's called improvising, you must have the mistress type....*..,


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

NewportNewbie said:


> There was a black racing SAILING yacht in Newport Harbor for a while...it looked MEAN and FAST....loved it....would love to see it actually sailing. Any pics of SAILING yachts in matte black?


Sailboats with a high "pirate" quotient, like CT41's and their cousins, look extremely good with black hulls. All those Hinckley's painted "Flag Blue" look black in anything but the brightest sunlight. I never heard anyone say anything bad about them.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> OK, well, maybe not always...


Has that Heron no shame?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I like a dark hull (topsides) - Flag blue or British racing green would be up there.. you need a really fair hull because those colours are unforgiving as far as any hull imperfections and blemishes go.. and salt crystals are clearly obvious (I know an AR type who goes around his Flag Blue hull in the dinghy to wipe it down after every trip)

Decks need to be light coloured - even a medium gray can become unbearably hot under bare feet on a sunny day - and don't step on this black genoa tracks!!


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

JSailor,

The second yacht red.black is in the Monaco harbor ........, You requesting more pictures? I can't send PM's yet


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

downeast450 said:


> I once Awlgriped a boat two different shades of gray. I didn't have enough of either color to do the entire boat so one side was painted a darker gray than the other. No one ever said a thing.
> 
> Down


Someone I know owns a 28' Cutter with a similar paint scheme. He was thinking of renaming her and asked for my input. My response: _Shades Of Gray_ !!!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Icewater to cool the decks ac running in fall most of winter and spring. Sufficient electronics (see array) so noone need look or go outside.....
Engines tuned for white noise ....stainless mechanical hand to confirm weather yup a work of tech brilliance utterly dependant on an exudate found near the persian gulf. Ill ride the wind


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

White? *yawn*


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

All the little inevitable dings and scratches show up on a dark hull. My boat was painted that dark Flag Blue Awlgrip by previous owners. When I repaint, it will certainly be a lighter color, probably Teal.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Faster said:


> (I know an AR type who goes around his Flag Blue hull in the dinghy to wipe it down after every trip)


You can't see me from where you are!!

Well, I'm not quite that AR, but washing down is a must. At least rinsing.

We went with Majestic Blue (two shades darker than Flag Blue). Love it. But you must be careful and attentive.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Member; *treilley * Has a nice red boat..........,


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

If I ever decide to paint my boat the hull will be dark blue with gold trim. Deck will stay white.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Nananananananananna bat boat!!!!!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RealityCheck said:


> If you want a dark hull then up your insurance because you stand a far greater chance of some other boat T-boning into you some dark night.


Nah, I'll take my chances with the use of the best and brightest deck level lights from Bebi, strips of reflective safety tape on my stanchion and rail bases, and my preference for avoiding heavily traveled anchorages, to begin with... (grin)

LED Anchor Light-Waterproof & Rugged for Marine RV and Offgrid Use


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

downeast450 said:


> I seem to remember that blue was considered an unlucky color for a boat. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> I am considering painting our Islander red. I have a lot of red 2-part epoxy to use as a primer/fairing coat. Our gelcoat is flaking off in patches. It was re gelcoated at some point, white over blue. Makes for an interesting finish now. Sort of looks like a reflection highlight from 10 yards away at hull speed. The red epoxy is free and I have lots. Many gallons. I might just polish the epoxy to what will be a flat red color and leave it at that. We don't see many red sailboats Downeast. An occasional Awlgrip job on a large racing yacht shows up in Northeast Harbor.
> 
> ...


I used to deliver a Bristol 41.1 years ago that had a Fire-Engine Red hull, a very striking boat... Got favorable compliments wherever we went, and everyone remembered the boat if they'd seen it before...

Unfortunately, and I've heard this from multiple sources, red is probably the most difficult color to maintain against fading, and becoming chalky over time... Something to do with the color spectrum and the way it reacts to UV exposure, it would be a bit less of an issue in Maine than in Florida, but you'd still need to expect higher maintenance keeping it bright, and a shorter interval between re-finishes...


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

You can't go wrong with black.........,


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Nah, I'll take my chances with the use of the best and brightest deck level lights from Bebi, strips of reflective safety tape on my stanchion and rail bases, and my preference for avoiding heavily traveled anchorages, to begin with... (grin)
> 
> LED Anchor Light-Waterproof & Rugged for Marine RV and Offgrid Use


http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...95661-leds-integrated-into-boats-popular.html


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

SloopJonB said:


> Has that Heron no shame?


:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

My opinion....whatever color YOU like on your boat looks great.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I took a risk and ordered "Champagne" color without having seen it in person. In retrospect, I'm glad I did


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

I wouldn't call that champagne colour but I think it looks better paints tricky dries changes colour etc. Very nice skipper...........,


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Z,

Did you use a template to achieve this effect? I've seen it before; Jeanneau 57 clickable images

Whoa! http://www.sv-zanshin.com/images/big/qflagging.jpg

You're only missing an aerial live view but this is the nicest Yacht page I've seen in some time. I was looking to create a few of these for the local boys as I am a web designer among other things


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, it's a nice looking power boat (although it may not be for you)...I can see it covered w/nubile ladies wearing nothing but a thong and some old man in bermuda shorts and a hawaiian shirt (me) ...but seriously, ever had a black car? they look great right after you've washed and polished them up, but the least bit of dirt, dust, fingerprints, light rain and they look nasty (and we all know how hard it is to keep a boat pristine looking)...

White is classic and timeless...but a little color here and there is a nice contrast...and as someone stated earlier there's no better looking sailboat than a classic Hinckley with a dark flag blue hull...for a more modern take the Beneteaus of the late 90's with their signature green are stirking too...


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

My boat is yellow..original gelcoat..and while I get many compliments on it, I hate the color. When I get around to it, I'm going to change to white. Besides..wherever it has a deep scratch, it appears white under the yellow. I figure all white will show scratches less.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

LeMerovingian said:


> Z,
> 
> Did you use a template to achieve this effect? I've seen it before; Jeanneau 57 clickable images
> 
> ...


I didn't use a template, just an image map and some javascript code. The Q-Flaggette is my ex who had come to visit. I just dabble with the Web pages for my boat, but it keeps me busy and out of trouble in bars on many nights.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

coloring of boats has only become a big deal since the yachtie had to have white boats. they used to be black. coal tar and other goos used to caulk were black--why use white?? is a most impractical color. 
any color is good for boats. why do they HAVE to be ugly white????


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> I used to deliver a Bristol 41.1 years ago that had a Fire-Engine Red hull, a very striking boat... Got favorable compliments wherever we went, and everyone remembered the boat if they'd seen it before...
> 
> Unfortunately, and I've heard this from multiple sources, red is probably the most difficult color to maintain against fading, and becoming chalky over time... Something to do with the color spectrum and the way it reacts to UV exposure, it would be a bit less of an issue in Maine than in Florida, but you'd still need to expect higher maintenance keeping it bright, and a shorter interval between re-finishes...


People in the industry have told me that red is the weakest pigment in ALL materials. It certainly is in car paint.  Your comment about UV reaction sounds right.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

downeast450 said:


> I seem to remember that blue was considered an unlucky color for a boat. Has anyone else heard this?


I always understood it was green - it makes the boat want to go ashore to where all the other greens are. 

As to the black & pewter powerboats - I think it's simply that the owners PT 109 fantasies have gotten out of control.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

all ships and boats used to be black. now is unlucky?? get real......just use the old tar based caulk and see why boats were once good colors. 
and along came fiberglass, and different colors are possible. there is no such thing as an unlucky boat color. just use what you like.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> I used to deliver a Bristol 41.1 years ago that had a Fire-Engine Red hull, a very striking boat... Got favorable compliments wherever we went, and everyone remembered the boat if they'd seen it before...
> 
> Unfortunately, and I've heard this from multiple sources, red is probably the most difficult color to maintain against fading, and becoming chalky over time... Something to do with the color spectrum and the way it reacts to UV exposure, it would be a bit less of an issue in Maine than in Florida, but you'd still need to expect higher maintenance keeping it bright, and a shorter interval between re-finishes...


Yes, red does oxidize. I am not sure what a "polished" red epoxy surface would become after a couple of years. It wouldn't be a high gloss finish to start with unless I clear coated it to begin with. Having spent years painting yachts I am not obsessed with being able to see my reflection in the surface. I am more concerned about how its appearance takes punishment. If I put a "heavy" coat of red epoxy "primer" over the prepped old gelcoat, fair it and "polish" it, it will be a dull red. A rolled and tipped clear Awlgrip surface would give it a gloss finish. Not sure that matters to me but it I am curious about how it would turn out. A scratch would be red, too, and easy to repair. Perhaps I try it on the dinghy?

I like the idea of a red "Tundra Down". Gray deck?

Down


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

I heard painting your boat any other colour opposed to white will only attract Haitian pirates!


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

When a boat is on the hook, and you are returning from shore a different color boat is easy to find.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

LeMerovingian said:


>


Anybody know specifically what that paint/colour is on the spars? Sure gives a reasonable facsimile of varnished spruce.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SloopJonB said:


> Anybody know specifically what that paint/colour is on the spars? Sure gives a reasonable facsimile of varnished spruce.


.. and it's almost certainly CF!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Faster said:


> > Originally Posted by SloopJonB View Post
> > Anybody know specifically what that paint/colour is on the spars? Sure gives a reasonable facsimile of varnished spruce.
> 
> 
> .. and it's almost certainly CF!


Yeah, it's a tough call as to which is more pretentious...

A 'Faux-Bois' finish on carbon fiber, or a carbon fiber tape applied over ordinary wood or aluminum...

Oh, well - at least they resisted the temptation to go with 'Island Packet Beige'... (grin)

Finishes | GMT Composites


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Only Kiwi boats can be black.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Black topsides can be nice . . . . 
























s

There are lots of these on the link below, none of them are really that ugly :

Alloy Yachts Sailing Yachts gallery

Oh, and they are all Kiwis


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> Yeah, it's a tough call as to which is more pretentious...
> 
> A 'Faux-Bois' finish on carbon fiber, or a carbon fiber tape applied over ordinary wood or aluminum...
> 
> ...


I thought it was just a paint colour that resembled varnished spruce - the fake wood grain (faux bois indeed!) reminds me of a 60's Country Squire wagon with the Mac Tac woodie look.

Tacky.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I like wood done bright, or Flag blue on a hull most times.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Purely for the maintenance advantages, and about such things I am a purest, I chose to go with aluminum oxide. Very, very tough stuff. Ha! Except on the extruded aluminum mast on my Marshal Cat. Balboa Beige with a white top. It does look right and is easily repaired.

Down


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

My 1966 Pearson Triton is painted "Ford Taurus Red":


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

steve77 said:


> My 1966 Pearson Triton is painted "Ford Taurus Red":


What a difference compared to the "running shoe" in the berth to starboard.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> What a difference compared to the "running shoe" in the berth to starboard.


The "running shoe" is not stealthy enough for me.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Cellphone pic of my C&C 29 on the hard this Saturday. Awlgrip Vivid red.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sanduskysailor said:


> Cellphone pic of my C&C 29 on the hard this Saturday. Awlgrip Vivid red.


Looks like "Ferrari Red"?


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Not too dark, but my Santana 30 is a nice bright medium blue....LOVE the color. Its the original gel coat, from 1975...and yes it still shines!!! I love the darker hulls...on some boats its stunning, on other boats its just blah....


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

As Bill Garden put it - "a fleet of white, plastic, triangular me-too's". 

Exclusively white boats look too much like the nearly exclusively silver/grey/white that cars have become.

Borrrrriiinnng.

I'll take coloured hulls most times thanks.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently divorced, currently walking the decks in search of a new wife!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i stopped walking the docks or decks in search of many loong years ago--i be sailing my garden ketch built by formosa boat builders inda real world .....andpoair a dice....


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

As a traditionalist.. I would love to paint my (soon to be) boat black with white bottom paint and tan topsides.. I have also found that Yellow is quite striking looking too if done right


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

My boat is going to need a new bottom job soon but during a refit I'm planning in a few years, I'm looking at changing the colors.

I found this Cape Dory that's up for sale and I really like the color. I'm looking at doing the same thing, Red topside with black bottom but the waterline, I'm thinking, to be bright yellow.

I'm also looking at refinishing the mast to a bright yellow too to match the waterline.

See current color in my blog in the signature below.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> My boat is going to need a new bottom job soon but during a refit I'm planning in a few years, I'm looking at changing the colors.
> 
> I found this Cape Dory that's up for sale and I really like the color. I'm looking at doing the same thing, Red topside with black bottom but the waterline, I'm thinking, to be bright yellow.
> 
> ...


I like the red/black. The yellow boot stripe would be too much for me, but you should do what you like.

While I love the look of a painted mast, I will never paint mine. If scratched, it can encourage corrosion that would have never occurred bare. I also find they are the first to look like they need to be repainted. A yellow spar would certainly stand out, just not sure if that's good or not.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I think if I saw a red and yellow boat.. I would get hungry for frenchfries


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Heat from a dark color is generally not a problem here in the PNW)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jrd22 said:


> Heat from a dark color is generally not a problem here in the PNW)


.... Show-off! 

(great shot... and she looks as good in person!)


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> I like the red/black. The yellow boot stripe would be too much for me, but you should do what you like.
> 
> A yellow spar would certainly stand out, just not sure if that's good or not.


I figure it would be good to get away from "standard" colors and do something different. But, if I get tired of any of it I can always go back to something more common. A yellow mast would help stand out in an anchorage. Again, just to do something different.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

In the world of generic bleach bottle white plastic boats, some kind of distinguishing feature can indeed be helpful in crowded anchorages. (I'm reminded of an overindulging friend at Antigua race week, he asked the launch for a ride to his boat.. when asked 'which boat' he replied 'the white one'....)

We've seen the top few feet of a mast painted a contrasting colour - it's quite helpful. But unless you're at a Norsea 27 rendezvous I can't see you having any trouble picking out your boat!!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

The best advise I have seen for finding your boat in the dark is SOLAS tape. You will not need much. Just remember the flashlight.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> I figure it would be good to get away from "standard" colors and do something different. But, if I get tired of any of it I can always go back to something more common. A yellow mast would help stand out in an anchorage. Again, just to do something different.


Hope you never need it for this but the SAR boys will thank you for a yellow mast.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there was a danish boat thru here named cormorant--had a nice red-orange top on mast--good to see at distance and in fogs....


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

zeehag said:


> there was a danish boat thru here named cormorant--had a nice red-orange top on mast--good to see at distance and in fogs....


I continue to be surprised, at the number of cruisers I've encountered who have remembered seeing my boat somewhere before, based solely on the International Orange section on my mast...


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Jon- great pic, where is that?
Is the orange painted on the mast or a stick-on vinyl? I've seen a few like that and I think it's a great idea for visibility.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jrd22 said:


> Jon- great pic, where is that?
> Is the orange painted on the mast or a stick-on vinyl? I've seen a few like that and I think it's a great idea for visibility.


that's a spot called Deadman's Cove, in the fjord named La Hune Bay on the south coast of Newfoundland... Here's an excellent write-up of the locale from Phyllis on MORGAN'S CLOUD:

A Visit By Sailboat To Deadman's Cove, La Hune Bay, Newfoundland

I wish I'd had the weather and time to explore more, and hike up to the summit as they had done... I left this spot shortly after doing some exploring ashore, to spend the night in a more protected spot several miles closer to the head of the fjord... The weather was looking pretty dicey, and with the wind direction at the time, that spot could have become a death trap in a real Newfie 'blow-me-down', would have been wide open...

I've used a strip of the 9 oz. Orange sailcloth that's used in the construction of storm sails for my stripe... Works well, but it will begin to fade after awhile, I generally have to replace it every year-18 months if I want to keep it looking bright...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

That's amazingly effective - that little patch of colour is almost as visible as all the rest of your boat.


----------



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

Tony Chsmberlain who wrote for the Boston Globe used to say " boats should be white or blue and I'm no sure about blue"


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

So this one is no good?


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

South of Cabo, I paint my hull white. Much cooler . In BC I keep her dark green. In minus 12 degree weather, the hull in the sun feels warm to the touch, and the lockers stay much drier and don't get musty, like they do when the hull is white.
Painting the decks white, instead of light beige, for crossing the equator, made a huge difference, much cooler with white.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Even off-white decks in the tropical sun will heat up. When I redid my non-skid I decided to go with off-white to give a bit of contrast. The pure white part of the deck is cool to the touch, but the off-white is hot in the afternoon sun. I think a dark coloured hull in the tropics will just be too hot.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

*A Gallery of Yachts; 
*
ahoy matey yachts]

*A Gallery of Sailboats; *

Sailing Ahoy Matey


----------

